# Western Australia Paramedics



## nickhaps (Jun 20, 2013)

Have a couple questions I'd like to PM to any medics in WA

Thanks


----------



## MMiz (Jun 20, 2013)

Are you talking about the state of Washington?

If so, I'll move this to the correct forum.  Right now you're in International EMS.

Also, it would be helpful to future users to post as much information as possible in the thread, while keeping the more private stuff for PMs.


----------



## Cleric (Jun 20, 2013)

I'm currently an EMT-B in Washington, namely Seattle area, and I'm gunning hard towards Medic school down the line. If there's a question you have about reciprocity or protocols, I can definitely get you some of that info. If it's a question about Medic schools in WA I will be able to give you a good deal more info.


----------



## nickhaps (Jun 20, 2013)

Should have been more specific, West Australia


----------



## Highlander (Jul 26, 2013)

I have seen a couple of australian ambulances on shows and was wondering if the Inside was quite spacious? I do like the design and how the inside looks but iv never had the chance of actually seeing one in person.


----------

